# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Rape and Murder Storyline for Dales

## tammyy2j

Shane rapes Jasmine 


This could lead to her departure as there is rumblings that its Shane's body in the lake could Jasmine been the culprit but Shane will no doubt make many enemies already Donna and Ross

----------


## tammyy2j

Emmerdale is gearing up for one of its most violent storylines to date â featuring a sickening attempted rape. 

Pretty cub reporter Jasmine Thomas is viciously attacked by her policeman boyfriend in scenes an ITV1 source called âharrowingâ. 

Jasmineâs shocking ordeal comes after the youngster â played by Jenna-Louise Coleman, 22 â sneaks into cop Shane Doyleâs flat. She is searching for evidence he is in the pay of drug barons. 

But twisted Shane (Paul McEwan) bursts in and finds his lover â then overpowers her and attacks. 

The plot, set over a single night, will be shown across a week early next month. 

The dramatic evening events will end with Jasmineâs pal Debbie Dingle (Charley Webb) coming to the rescue. She desperately slams a chair down on the copâs head to knock him out. 

Last night a source on the soap said the attack could not be too graphic in its 7pm timeslot, but added: âThey are going to be harrowing scenes. 

âShaneâs life hangs in the balance and the storyline will take lots of twists and turns.â The insider added: âWe do expect some complaints, but a lot of the violence will be implied rather than shown.â

----------


## lilliput

What is your source?
It's extraordinarily inaccurate considering the official ITV spoiler was published some days ago.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Emmerdale seems to be getting very 'edgy' this past year or so, what with the cot death storyline, Andy hitting Jo and now this.

----------


## lizann

Tuesday 2 December 

Jasmine (Jenna-Louise Coleman) spots Shane (Paul McEwan) at the MacFarlaneâs club witnessing Aaron (Danny Miller) being manhandled into a car. She tells Debbie (Charley Webb) that she was right all along and Debbie rails at her for being so stupid. Fired up, Jasmine ransacks Shaneâs flat looking for evidence to nail him. She finds money and drugs but her find is bittersweet as Shane returns and finds her hiding in his cupboard. Jasmine makes a run for the door but Shane grabs her and his domination of her soon turns sexual. Just as Shane is about to rape her Debbie enters, grabs a chair and hits him over the head with a firm blow. Just as the girls are about to escape, Shane regains consciousness and grabs Debbie. Acting in terror, Jasmine hits Shane over the head with a wooden leg of the chair, killing him. Fear and hatred overflow as she continues to hit him again and again. Debbie screams at her to stop. 

Elsewhere, Ross (Samuel Anderson) is instantly suspicious when Shane tries to press him on Donnaâs (Verity Rushworth) pursuit of the MacFarlanes. Shane advises Ross to convince Donna to stop looking, but itâs clear Ross isnât buying Shaneâs game. Ross is appalled when Shane admits to him that he is involved with the MacFarlanes. Shane warns Ross not to tell anyone or heâll spill the truth about Ross and Donnaâs affair. Enraged by Shaneâs threat, Ross punches his colleague hard in the face. Leaving, he goes to tell Donna whatâs happened has to go on the defensive when Donna blames him for being heavy handed. Realising she must admit the truth to Marlon before it comes from Shane, Donna orders Ross to find Shane and do what ever it takes to stop him. 

Hearing that Aaron is in the hands of the MacFarlanes, Chas (Lucy Pargeter) demands a full-scale Dingle rescue. With few reliable ideas, Chas fumes and blames Zak (Steve Halliwell) for the weak state of the Dingle family. Desperate to help out, Eli (Joseph Gilgun) persuades Danielle (Nicola Stapleton) to be their eyes and ears. She texts Eli and informs him where the MacFarlanes are holding Aaron. Gathering whatever weaponry they can lay their hands on, the Dingles vow to get Aaron back whatever it takes. 

Wednesday 3 November 

With Shaneâs lifeless body in front of her, Jasmine (Jenna-Louise Coleman) struggles to comprehend her actions. Debbie (Charley Webb) is unable to calm Jasmine down and the girls are startled when Ross (Samuel Anderson) leaves a message on Shaneâs phone. Debbie makes a decision that they should flee the murder scene and create the impression they were never there. After some convincing, Debbie orders Jasmine to bag up the murder weapon and clean the apartment of all traces of their presence. As they are leaving the scene, Debbie is locked in the flat by Jasmine after Ross returns to see Shane. Unable to get rid of him, Jasmine has no choice but to accept a lift from the cop. Afterwards Jasmine returns having left Ross and lets Debbie out. Collapsing in one anotherâs arms, the realisation that Jasmine has now been seen at the scene of a murder hits the girls as they panic at what they are going to do now. 

Meanwhile, Donna (Verity Rushworth) is distraught when Ross comes back from Shaneâs to say he wasnât there. Assuming that Shane has told Marlon (Mark Charnock) about the affair, Donna bursts into tears. Trying to comfort her, Ross tenderly kisses Donna, but they are soon interrupted when Paddy (Dominic Brunt) comes home and sees everything. Fuming, Paddy punches Ross and demands an explanation. Donna tries to convince him that this is more than a fling and when Marlon returns home she will be breaking up with him. Paddy pours scorn on them and throws Ross out. With his cousin out of the way, Paddy pleads with Donna to reconsider, but his words are useless as Donna insists she loves Ross. 

Elsewhere, the Dingles turn up mob-handed to the MacFarlanesâ house and Chas (Lucy Pargeter) is on edge as they secretly watch Aaron (Danny Miller) being held by some heavies. The Dingles rescue Aaron when Chas helps him over the wall of their garden. Back at home, Chas tries once more to connect with Aaron but he refuses to lower his guard. The rest of the family celebrate, but the mood darkens and all are alarmed when Gary McFarlane (Colin Connor) arrives. Gary, however, makes it clear that as long as Aaron keeps himself quiet where the police are concerned he will leave him alone. However, the spectre of the MacFarlanes looms over Chas as Gary mentions that she now owes the family two favours.

----------


## tammyy2j

There are rumours that Jasmine does a runner when Donna figures out the truth - will she let Debbie and Elo go down for Shane's murder  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

Well Jasmine is leaving

----------


## Perdita

Oh, Jasmine becoming a fugitive - who would have thought that the vicar's niece would turn out like this when she first arrived in the Dales.

----------


## tammyy2j

Eli gets arrested and also Debbie for Shane's murder - will they shop Jasmine????

----------


## tammyy2j

ELI Dingle is convinced he has being framed for murder by lesbian pals Debbie Dingle and Jasmine Thomas.



The lanky lad is put in the frame for Shane Doyleâs murder after key evidence is found on his farm.

Despite having nothing to do with the police officerâs death, Eli (Joseph Gilgun, 24), covers for his pals, who are the real killers.

But he hits the roof when he is released on bail only to find the two women locking lips during a secret encounter.

Eli had no idea they have been enjoying a lesbian romance and instantly fears they are about to let him take the blame for their crime. 

Joseph explained: âHe thinks theyâve been lying to him all along. He accuses them of having an affair while Jasmine was with Shane, and thatâs why the pair killed him. 

âHe insists heâs not going to jail for anyone.â

The discovery about the affair between his cousin Debbie (Charley Webb, 20) and her best friend (Jenna-Louise Coleman, 22) forces Eli to break the Dingle family code and tell police the truth.

Later this month the lad, who is no stranger to being on the wrong side of the law, confesses to police that the girls were responsible for Shaneâs death.

A show source said: âThis causes a huge fallout in the Dingle clan. 

âThe one thing they live by is nobody grasses one of the family. There will be hell to pay.â

----------

